# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  كم سعر الليرة التركية القديمة مقابل الجنيه المصرى؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## maro

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اطلب منكم ايها الاخوة الكرام ان تساعدونى فى هذه المسألة
فانا كنت اعمل فى تركيا منذ فترة غير قليلة..حتى جمعت نص مليون ليرة تركيا...و اكتفيت بهم ونزلت مصر..وبعدها بعدة اشهر سمعت عن العملة التركية الجديدة
وهنا تأتى المشكلة اننى لم اكن فى تركيا حتى يتم تبديل نقودى بالعملة الجديدة ..... فانا اتسائل ما العمل الان...فاصبحت النصف مليون ليرة نص ليرة فقط!!
فهل يمكن للصرافات او البنوك فى مصر تبديل ( تحويل ) العملة القديمة بنفس قيمة العلمة الجديدة ام ضاع تعب السنين فى الهوا؟؟؟
ولو ينفع كم الليرة التركية مقابل الجنيه المصرى؟؟ 
وشكرا لكم اسأل الله سبحانه و تعالى ان يحفظكم جميعا ولكن ارجو ممن يكت لى ردا ان يكون متأكد منه100%  وشكرا

----------


## thecreativex

العمر 14 ؟  :Big Grin:  
عموما استخدم موقع yahoo currency convertor  :Asvc:

----------


## Misho Elmasri

والله يا غالى انا ما عنديش فكره بصراحه تقدر تحول العمله القديمه بالجديده ولا لا  اعتقد ممكن تلاقى المعلومات المطلوبه فى موقع البنك المركزى بتاعهم .. وممكن تراسلهم بالمطلوب الاستفسار عنه وان شاء الله مجاب ( اكيد بتعرف تركى  :Teeth Smile: )  دا سايت البنك المركزى التركى   TـRKفYE CUMHURفYET MERKEZ BANKASI-CENTRAL BANK OF THE REPUBLIC OF TURKEY  ودا سعر الليره التركيه بالنسبه للجنيه المصرى حاليا .. حوالى 3 جنيه ونص   *1.00 TRY*  *=*  3.48467 EGP  ربنا يكرمك ومحلوله ان شاء الله

----------


## freedom

كم سنة عملت لتجمع 500.000 ليرة بالسعر القديم؟؟؟ هل تعلم أن نصف مليون ليرة بالسعر القديم ممكن أن يحصل عليها تلميذ صغير كمصروف للمدرسة؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## maro

> كم سنة عملت لتجمع 500.000 ليرة بالسعر القديم؟؟؟ هل تعلم أن نصف مليون ليرة بالسعر القديم ممكن أن يحصل عليها تلميذ صغير كمصروف للمدرسة؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

  شكرا لك على ردك ال......
وعموما انا مألتش ان دول بس الى معايا انا معايا بلايين الليرات التركية بس زى ما قلت بالعملى القديمة...واكتفيت بيهم ونزلت مصر و قلت ابقى احولهم..ولسة جاية احولهم اتغيرت العملة علشان كدة بسأل

----------


## maro

> والله يا غالى انا ما عنديش فكره بصراحه تقدر تحول العمله القديمه بالجديده ولا لا  اعتقد ممكن تلاقى المعلومات المطلوبه فى موقع البنك المركزى بتاعهم .. وممكن تراسلهم بالمطلوب الاستفسار عنه وان شاء الله مجاب ( اكيد بتعرف تركى )  دا سايت البنك المركزى التركى   TـRKفYE CUMHURفYET MERKEZ BANKASI-CENTRAL BANK OF THE REPUBLIC OF TURKEY  ودا سعر الليره التركيه بالنسبه للجنيه المصرى حاليا .. حوالى 3 جنيه ونص   *1.00 TRY*  *=*  3.48467 EGP  ربنا يكرمك ومحلوله ان شاء الله

 شكرا لك اخى على مساعدتى..و سأحاول ان شاء الله..ولكننى اقصد لو ذهبت لمصرف او لبنك فى مصر و طلبت منهم تغيير العملة بسعر العملة الجديدة...هيرفضوا ام لا؟؟....وشكرا

----------


## maro

> العمر 14 ؟  
> عموما استخدم موقع yahoo currency convertor

 يا اخى..ليس من الشرط..او من الضرورى ان اضع سنى الحقيقى...على العموم شكرا لمساعدتى

----------


## maro

اقصد لو ذهبت لمصرف او لبنك فى مصر و طلبت منهم تغيير العملة بسعر العملة الجديدة...هيرفضوا ام لا؟؟....وشكرا

----------


## maro

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اما بعد  فلقد وضعت موضوعا اطلب به المساعدة و تكرم بعض الاعضاء  بالرد على و لكن لم يكن الرد وافيا...لذا ها انا هاك اطلب منكم مجدد مساعدتى   وهذا رابط لموضوعى الذى اريدكم ان تساعدونى به  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t64205.html#post1032685  وشكرا لكم

----------


## maro

*ملحوظة بسيطة: لكى تتمكن من الوصول لموضوعى كم بنسخ الرابط المزكور ثم لصقه فى مكان العناوين..((copy and past))* *وشكر*ا

----------


## freedom

> فانا كنت اعمل فى تركيا منذ فترة غير قليلة..حتى جمعت نص مليون ليرة تركيا..."و اكتفيت بهم" ونزلت مصر..

     

> شكرا لك على ردك ال......  وعموما انا مألتش ان دول بس الى معايا انا معايا بلايين الليرات التركية بس زى ما قلت بالعملى القديمة..."واكتفيت بيهم" ونزلت مصر و قلت ابقى احولهم..ولسة جاية احولهم اتغيرت العملة علشان كدة بسأل

----------


## MoaidFX

> [/center]

 عفريييييييييييييت

----------


## maro

انا مش فاهمة يعنى اية ردودكم بردوا 
اتمنى منكم توضيح اكتر

----------


## سمير صيام

> انا مش فاهمة يعنى اية ردودكم بردوا 
> اتمنى منكم توضيح اكتر

 اخى الكريم
سؤالك ده مش مكانه هنا فى المنتديات مكانه فى البنك تقدر تروح البنك تسال فيه لكن هنا محدش هيقدر يؤكد او ينفى المعلومة

----------


## عمو حسني

أنا كنت في اسطنبول قريب وكل شئ كان سعره مكتوب باليورو وكنت أتعامل باليورو 
وعرفت ان دي من الشروط الاقتصادية المطلوبة من تركيا للانضمام للاتحاد الأوروبي 
وفاضل مشكلة جمهورية شمال قبرص (التركية) التي يتواجد فيها الجيش التركي وفيها حكومة مستقلة تعترف بها تركيا فقط ويطالب الأوروبيين بانسحاب الجيش ارتكي واعتراف تركيا بقبرص واستقلالها وسيادتها
(الجيش التركي دخل شمال قبرص في السبعينيات لحماية الأقلية التركية بعد قيام انقلاب عسكري من قبل القبارصة اليونانيين) 
و موضوع المذابح الملفقة التي يدعي الأوروبيين ان العثمانيين اقترفوها بحق الأرمن ويطلبوا من تركيا الاعتذار الرسمي عنها وتعويض عائلات الضحايا :Noco:  
وكمان نسب المؤيدين من الشعوب الأوروبية لانضمام تركيا .. بريطانيا مؤيدة جدا لكن باقي الدول نسبة المؤيدين فيها قليلة جدا والمعارضين كثير جدا  
بخصوص موضوع الليرات اللي معاك روح البنك المركزي المصري وهما يفيدوك :Eh S(7):

----------

